# Jobs that interact with people



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's been a while since I posted. Since then I've discovered yet another pretty cool aspect of myself, which is my yearn for challenges. To be more detailed, challenges related to social interaction.

As you may know or may not know my previous job was a shift-manager at McDonalds which helped me transition my confidence in dealing with others on a variety of things. My current job, which I've been employeed now for 2 1/2 months, is at Chipotles. If your not fimiliar with Chipotles it's a mexican-style restaurant which is more designed for fast-paced customer service. I work the line, which is the position that greets cutomers as they come in, takes their orders and makes their selection. So basically, I feel more interactive with the customers.

The interesting thing about all of this is when I first started off working it was for a local temporary service which had me doing such jobs related to warehouse, etc. I remember working these jobs with a lower self-awareness that I was more social than I gave myself credit for. It was a couple years before I said I'd try a restaurant approach for a job. I remember thinking I wasn't the type to work these positions before being hired. I believed that for years. I think it's pretty interesting how that's changed. In fact, I am more passionate and excited to work these jobs than solitary ones in which I thought I was more suitable for in the past. I've come to realize that the constant change and interaction with people is a challenge I enjoy, which is a far cry from how I viewed myself and my social capabilities a few years ago.

Well, like in all things, there always is stuff to build upon or work towards. Sometimes things just don't seem 100% complete. Though I enjoy my job, the feeling of coming home to nothing is beginning to occupy my mind often, which leads me to search for other sources of stimulation. Understanding that I am a person who enjoys social interaction under certain contexts, I am considering taking a part-time position that further subjects me to interact with people in more depth. Such a position would be something pertaining to sales or even social volunteer work. I understand that I'm not fully confident in my interaction with others as I'm reminded on a day to day basis. I believe I still have a lot to learn from people, especially related to social improvisation. Ideally, I'd like to feel more comfortable in my interaction with others. I'd like to enjoy it more freely without feeling as constrained consciously. After all, I see now that social interaction is something I enjoy under certain contexts. However, I want to expand my social comfort level beyond that of serving customers. A job that subjects me to a more one-on-one approach with people would help me with my confidence.

Any ideas of jobs that would fit this category? Ideally, something where I could really be interactive with people for extended periods of time? Thanks.


----------

